# 2004 GTO power...or lack of it



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all,I own a beautiful Impulse Blue 2004 GTO that has 2400 miles on it.Maybe my expectations for power output were a bit too high because I figured that after the engine broke in a bit the car would really pull. Or maybe I have spent too many years drag racing cars in the under 11 second range and I also owned a AMG Mercedes and other performance cars over the years.

When I hit the hammer im telling myself where is the power? The car really doesnt seem to pull hard at all..so maybe I got a lemon. Im thinking of trading it in for a 2005 or another performance mercedes. Other than that I love the car except the defrost sytem in cold or rainy weather doesnt seem to work too well.The windows fog up badly like a car from the 1960s era. High blower moving the control dial to every possible configuration and doing every trick 
possible doesnt do much good it seems.

I also have only seen exactly one other 2004 GTO on the road and I live in a large town.Where are the GTOs hiding? I thought that I would get a lot of compliments on the car but very few people even give it a first or second glance. A policeman made my day when he yelled to me ...nice car 350 horsepower right? I said yes it sure is!

Is everyone else satisfied with the power output of theirs? I gave a good buddy of mine a ride in it and I hit the hammer and he said..you got to be kidding when does it get up and run? Hopefully I got a lemon or as I said maybe I expected too much for a rather heavy car.Other than those things I love the car immensly.

So maybe I will start looking into a 2005

Thanks for your time
Phillip


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I can somewhat agree with what you're saying. 

I think downlow, this thing has a ton of grunt, obviously the 365lb/ft torque number has something to do with that. 

I'm just not very happy with how the car performs over 5000rpms! It falls on it's face! I ran a Mach 1 Mustang with a few bolt ons the other night on the interstate. We rolled from 60mph, and I would immediately jump out on him, but never pulled away like I should. it's just horrible above 5000rpms!

I don't understand it, maybe due to the weight of the car? My father owns a '99 Hardtop Corvette with basically the same motor, and it pulls HARD all the way til redline! Might be due to a different cam grind?


On a different note, I'd trade my goat for an E55 AMG anyday of the week! Those cars are sick!


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

Try turning the traction control off. My car seems to puller harder when diven that way. Maybe it's it's me? Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

well i never drive with the traction on but i dont have a problem over 5k rpms.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

jetix said:


> Try turning the traction control off. My car seems to puller harder when diven that way. Maybe it's it's me? Anyone else care to comment?


 :agree 

my traction control is only on in the rain. I am very satisfied with the power and envious of the additional 50 hp and better brakes in the 05. Love this ride!!


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

dont be its not as much as u think check out my thread i raced one


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I felt the same way when I got mine. The car I had before the goat was a low-mid 11 second Turbo Trans Am. The car just felt weak. I knew it would be slower but just felt like it didn't get it.

Took it to the track and was very surprised how it ran. It must be the smooth power curve or soft ride that makes it deceiving? Either way, it ran better than I thought it would


----------



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

*Power*

I have an 05 M6, and the power is pretty awsome, for a 3700+ street car. I have just over 1000 miles on mine, but I can say this car is pretty wild at WOT, and also a big difference between WOT with TC on and off. The power curve on this car seems pretty broad across the RPM range, it pulls all the way to redline. For the difference in power to weight, comparing it to a C5 Corvette, I think it is pretty close, but if you are comparing it to an 11 second race car you probably are dissappointed.


----------



## stormy652 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like its time for you to break out the wallet and start doing some MODS!


----------



## Trace (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, compared to my 10sec. bike it feels like a stone, but compared to any other car I've ever owned, it's more comfortable (what seats!), makes better sounds, & feels free-revvvvving in a way no pushrod engine should. Mine pulls hard right to redline & feels damn good doing it. Maybe yours needs a good tune?


----------

